# Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

						Im Trailer zur sechsten Folge von Star Trek: Picard trifft der ehemalige Captain der Enterprise auf seinen alten Erzfeind: die Borg. Unterdessen brechen die Kontroversen um Folge 5 nicht ab. Steht die aus Voyager bekannte Seven of Nine plötzlich auf Frauen?

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*


----------



## raumich (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Wie kommt die Serie bei euch so an? Ich war nach der Folge 1 extrem begeistert und habe eine spannende, actionreiche Serie erwartet/erhofft aber von Folge zu Folge langweilt mich die Serie immer mehr.
Habe das Gefühl, das die eigentliche Story nicht so sehr in Fahrt kommt.


----------



## sfc (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Ich fand Folge 1 gut, weil sie genau die richtige Mischung aus Nostalgie und modernen Elementen hatte. Inzwischen bin ich aber ziemlich entäuscht. Wird immer beliebiger und von der Handlung auch immer absurder. Mit Star Trek hat das nicht mehr viel zu tun, so verkommen da alle sind und so beliebig wie alles aussieht.


----------



## zMike (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Geht mir auch so. Obwohl ich selbst die erste Folge schon ziemlich lahm fand. Aber vielleicht passiert ja noch etwas interessantes.


----------



## Grestorn (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Ich hab den Artikel nicht gelesen (da ich mich nicht spoilern will), aber die Überschrift ärgert mich schon mal massiv. 

Man ist nicht "plötzlich bi-Sexuell". 

Ein solcher Satz zielt nur darauf ab, die (latent) Homophoben dagegen aufzubringen. Es ist ganz natürlich, dass viele Menschen (immerhin 10% der Bevölkerung) auch mal Tendenzen zum eigenen Geschlecht haben und diese auch ausleben. Wenn man mal überlegt, wie viel 10% sind, wäre es eher erstaunlich, wenn KEIN Major Character einer solchen Serie entsprechende Tendenzen hätte.


----------



## sfc (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich hab den Artikel nicht gelesen (da ich mich nicht spoilern will), aber die Überschrift ärgert mich schon mal massiv.
> 
> Man ist nicht "plötzlich bi-Sexuell".
> 
> Ein solcher Satz zielt nur darauf ab, die (latent) Homophoben dagegen aufzubringen. Es ist ganz natürlich, dass viele Menschen (immerhin 10% der Bevölkerung) auch mal Tendenzen zum eigenen Geschlecht haben und diese auch ausleben. Wenn man mal überlegt, wie viel 10% sind, wäre es eher erstaunlich, wenn KEIN Major Character einer solchen Serie entsprechende Tendenzen hätte.



Genau das wird im Artikel auch thematisiert. George Takei hat sich damals schon geärgert, dass Sulu plötzlich schwul ist, weil das einen falschen Eindruck vermittelt. Und Picard wiederholt nun diesen Fehler.


----------



## Grestorn (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



sfc schrieb:


> Genau das wird im Artikel auch thematisiert. George Takei hat sich damals schon geärgert, dass Sulu plötzlich schwul ist, weil das einen falschen Eindruck vermittelt. Und Picard wiederholt nun diesen Fehler.



Was heißt denn "plötzlich"? 

Ich habe 38 Jahre Straight gelebt (war verheiratet usw) und habe mich dann erst dazu durchringen können, zu meiner Homosexualität zu stehen. Ich bin trotzdem nicht "pötzlich" schwul geworden, ich war es schon immer. Auch wenn das für meine Umgebung vielleicht anders ausgesehen hat.


----------



## sfc (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Was heißt denn "plötzlich"?
> 
> Ich habe 38 Jahre Straight gelebt (war verheiratet usw) und habe mich dann erst dazu durchringen können, zu meiner Homosexualität zu stehen. Ich bin trotzdem nicht "pötzlich" schwul geworden, ich war es schon immer. Auch wenn das für meine Umgebung vielleicht anders ausgesehen hat.



Sulu wurde halt nie als homosexuell dargestellt und war auch nie so vorgesehen, obwohl Star Trek Erfinder Gene Roddenberry laut Takei von der Homosexualität des Schauspielers wusste. In Beyond hatte er in einer anderen Zeitlinie plötzlich einen Partner. 

Natürlich könnte man nun argumentieren, dass auch er wegen gesellschaftlicher Zwänge nie dazu stehen konnte, es aber eigentlich immer gewesen ist. Das ist im 23. Jahrhundert, wie es in Star Trek dargestellt wird, allerdings höchst unwahrscheinlich und hätte dieser Sachverhalt wirklich eine Rolle gespielt, hätte man es thematisiert. JJ Abrams fand es halt cool. Mehr war da nicht hinter.


----------



## AlphaMale (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



raumich schrieb:


> Wie kommt die Serie bei euch so an? Ich war nach der Folge 1 extrem begeistert und habe eine spannende, actionreiche Serie erwartet/erhofft aber von Folge zu Folge langweilt mich die Serie immer mehr.
> Habe das Gefühl, das die eigentliche Story nicht so sehr in Fahrt kommt.



Same here. Als zu Anfang der ersten Folge wieder ein paar Bekannte Gesichter sah, bekam ich schon als alter Star Trek Fan schon ein Grinsen im Gesicht. Nun, nach (bisher gesehene) Folge 4 ist meine Euphorie doch arg erschüttert.  Angeblich soll es nach der 5 Folge an Fahrt aufnhemen, bislang bin ich eher enttäuscht.


Was den Titel angeht.(mehr Niveaulimbo hier bei PCGH geht gerade wohl nicht)..:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grestorn (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



sfc schrieb:


> Sulu wurde halt nie als homosexuell dargestellt und war auch nie so vorgesehen, obwohl Star Trek Erfinder Gene Roddenberry laut Takei von der Homosexualität des Schauspielers wusste. In Beyond hatte er in einer anderen Zeitlinie plötzlich einen Partner.
> 
> Natürlich könnte man nun argumentieren, dass auch er wegen gesellschaftlicher Zwänge nie dazu stehen konnte, es aber eigentlich immer gewesen ist. Das ist im 23. Jahrhundert, wie es in Star Trek dargestellt wird, allerdings höchst unwahrscheinlich und hätte dieser Sachverhalt wirklich eine Rolle gespielt, hätte man es thematisiert. JJ Abrams fand es halt cool. Mehr war da nicht hinter.



Sulu's Sexualität wurde überhaupt nicht dargestellt! Nur Kirk, Spock, Bones (Pille) und Scotty hatten so etwas wie Love Interests. Und bei Chekov konnte man das vielleicht annehmen. 

Also. Sulu hätte auch schwul sein können, ohne dass man davon wusste. 

Was soll das ganze also?


----------



## Research (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Genau, warum ist das auf einmal jetzt wichtig, warum muss man das jetzt darstellen?


----------



## Grestorn (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



Research schrieb:


> Genau, warum ist das auf einmal jetzt wichtig, warum muss man das jetzt darstellen?



Warum nicht? Es ist normaler Teil der Gesellschaft. Nichts besonderes. Warum muss man das denn überhaupt als etwas besonderes bemerken? Bemerkst Du, wenn ein Schauspieler rote Haare hat? Das ist jedenfalls deutlich seltener als schwul zu sein.

Laberst Du dann auch davon, dass rothaarige sich ja nur in den Vordergrund drängen wollen und dass er nur wegen "political correctness" mitspielen darf?


----------



## MaW85 (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



raumich schrieb:


> Wie kommt die Serie bei euch so an? Ich war nach der Folge 1 extrem begeistert und habe eine spannende, actionreiche Serie erwartet/erhofft aber von Folge zu Folge langweilt mich die Serie immer mehr.
> Habe das Gefühl, das die eigentliche Story nicht so sehr in Fahrt kommt.



Ja die Alten Serien waren Folgen bezogen und nicht wie jetzt Staffel, das könnte der größte Fehler sein. 
Folge 5 hat mich schon etwas enttäuscht.


----------



## Grestorn (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Ich fürchte, moderne Serien werden kaum auf das Einzelfolgen-Schema zurückkommen. Das ist einfach der aktuelle Trend und passt auch zum Binge-Watching.

Wer auf Einzelfolgen steht, sollte sich "The Orville" anschauen. Das ist da wirklich eine (bemerkenswerte) Ausnahme.

Ich hab nur die ersten 3 Folgen von Picard gesehen und werde erst nächste Woche wieder die weiteren Folgen sehen (ich schau mir das mit Freunden an und wir treffen uns jede 2. Woche). Die ersten 3 Folgen sind nicht schlecht und ich finde es jedenfalls deutlich besser als ST Discovery und alles andere, was man in den letzten Jahren in dem Franchise gesehen hat.


----------



## gnadenix (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Ja, Folge 5 war komisch... die hat nur Fragen aufgeworfen ^^

Was ich besdonders merkwürdig fand - Seven säuft! Alkohol! Das Gläschen Champagner ca. 20 Jahre zuvor auf der Voyager hat sie so garnicht vertragen... die arme muss sich wohl doch dran gewohnt haben, so wie sie den Whiskey in Folge 5 runterkippt.


----------



## RyzA (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Mir ist das egal ob da einer hetero, bi oder schwul ist.
Die Serie ist bis jetzt echt gut - und das ist das wichtigste!


----------



## sonny1606 (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



raumich schrieb:


> Wie kommt die Serie bei euch so an? Ich war nach der Folge 1 extrem begeistert und habe eine spannende, actionreiche Serie erwartet/erhofft aber von Folge zu Folge langweilt mich die Serie immer mehr.
> Habe das Gefühl, das die eigentliche Story nicht so sehr in Fahrt kommt.



Genauso geht's mir auch. Ist wie ein Serie ein 80 jährigen....Lahm.. Finde die beste der neueren Trek Serien ist "The Orville". Genauso muss Entretprise.... sein.


----------



## RyzA (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



sonny1606 schrieb:


> Ist wie ein Serie ein 80 jährigen....Lahm..


Ich mag den relativ langsamen Erzählstil.
Die Welt ist schon schnell genug geworden.
Da ist auch etwas "chilliges" mal ganz schön.

Zitat von Mahatma Gandhi



> "Es gibt wichtigeres im Leben, als beständig dessen Geschwindigkeit zu erhöhen."


----------



## KaterTom (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Also ich fand Discovery deutlich spannender als Picard.


----------



## Mia-Grace-Miller (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Oh, eine Headline auf PCGH.de im Star-Trek Universum, ob jemand eine bestimmte sexuelle Orientierung hat. Ist im "richtigen" Star-Trek-Universum sowas von nichtig. Genauso wie Credits oder Bucks. #pff.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Das einzige Star Trek was es noch gibt ist the Orville.


----------



## Fragnail (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



raumich schrieb:


> Wie kommt die Serie bei euch so an? Ich war nach der Folge 1 extrem begeistert und habe eine spannende, actionreiche Serie erwartet/erhofft aber von Folge zu Folge langweilt mich die Serie immer mehr.
> Habe das Gefühl, das die eigentliche Story nicht so sehr in Fahrt kommt.


Also ich finde sie sogar sehr kurzweilig und frag mich immer.. verdammt schon zu ende.. Discovery dagegen hat bis auf Pike, deen ich echt gut fand echt derbe genervt...und jetzt ist der weg. Da wurde es aber auch erst am ende einigermaßen interessant.. der rest... man man man... gogopowerrangers sag ich da nur.. das war das erste was ich gedacht hab als die den ersten Ausseneinsatz hatten.. peinlich. Und ich finde es gut, das es wieder ein wenig dystopischer geworden ist. negative mächte auch auf einem Planeten kann man nicht komplett ausschalten und wie man sieht gibts halt interne Probleme.. ich finde das absolut sprechend und auch gut.. Besser als die perfekte föderation die alles weis kann und richtig macht.. es geht um Fehler und das spielt sr, Patrik steward mit einer Hingabe... Bedenkt auch bitte sein alter, aber alles was bei ihm so "raus kommt" ist klasse. Jetzt am Ende der 6sten Folge noch der Cliffhänger mit der bisher eher blassen und eher nervvigen Forscherin. Bei discovery zum Beispiel war nach der ersten Staffel immernoch nicht klar worum es eigentlich geht. das weiss man bei Picard von der ersten Folge an... Ich bin sehr froh über diese serie und finde sie ausgesprochen gut! ich brauche dabei kein großes piewpiewpiew im Weltraum...


----------



## Fragnail (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Was heißt denn "plötzlich"?
> 
> Ich habe 38 Jahre Straight gelebt (war verheiratet usw) und habe mich dann erst dazu durchringen können, zu meiner Homosexualität zu stehen. Ich bin trotzdem nicht "pötzlich" schwul geworden, ich war es schon immer. Auch wenn das für meine Umgebung vielleicht anders ausgesehen hat.


Warum heiratet man dann ein Frau wenn mans schon immer schwul war... unlogisch... und als Argument eher unbrauchbar -  aber ich glaub das hat auch nichts mit der Diskussion zu tun. Wieso tun Leute wie sie immer so als wüssten sie wie das alles funktioniert und nur Ihrer Wahrheit ist die einzige Wahrheit.. moment .. kurz nachdenken.. nö!
Allein auf den Charakter bezogen also Seven.. sie war seit Kind an Borg also ein doch eher asexuelles wesen... ausser man bezeichnet die Assimilation als Borgsex... da war sie schon immer bi... in Voyager haben eher die Männer ihr hinterhergehechelt und es war eher ein ausprobieren jugentlicher Art... (Kim, Doktor... - das wäre dann Holosexual).
 Das in den 20 Jahren danach das alles ein bischen anders sein kann  - wieso nicht? sowas nennt man Entwicklung!


----------



## Luebke82 (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Ich bin zufrieden mit Picard. Spannend ist es allemal. Deutlich besser als das was mir mit Discovery vorgesetzt wurde. Allein schon wieder die Charaktere von früher wieder zu sehen macht mir schon wahnsinnig viel Spaß. Ich freu mich schon riesig auf das Wiedersehen mit Riker und Troy.


----------



## Fragnail (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> Das einzige Star Trek was es noch gibt ist the Orville.



Oriville find ich auch super - hab zwar erst eine Staffel gesehen aber bin doch recht angetan,, wobei ich am Anfang mir sehr viel slapstik und wenig tiefgang gerechnet habe - das hat sich aber definitiv geändert. Es ist aber dann doch schon irgendwie ein anderes Genre wie Star Trek  aber so folgen wie mit der liek no like Plakette oder auch der Planet der Zeitlich so gesprungen ist wo Kelly die Gottheit war.. das war schon.. sehr gut allein vom Thema her. Hier ist es auch so, das ein Thema in einer Folge abgehandelt ist. Hatte ich bei Picard jetzt aber auch nihct mit gerechnet... das wird eher so die letzte große Reise werden.. vielleicht kommt das aber auch noch.. aber ob sie es dann schaffen den roten Faden bis an Ende zu führen... Orville könnte jetzt auch morgen vorbei sein =


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Orville geht erst nach der ersten Staffel richtig los und wird noch viel viel besser. Weniger Quatsch, mehr Philosophie und irre gute Action


----------



## INU.ID (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

*Falls jemand seinen Beitrag vermisst, ich hab mal etwas BS (sowie Antworten darauf) entfernt!*


----------



## MTMnet (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Ich bin generell über jede neue Science Fiction Serie froh die heute noch, trotz der kosten,  Produziert wird.

Picard 
Episode 1 fand ich spannend. Danach etwas ernüchternd.
Episode 5 fand ich wieder spannend trotz einiger "Brüche". Das hat mich aber nicht gestört... / ich glaub ich brauche etwas mehr Action und ein "Geheimnis" wie z.B. einen Borg Cube 

Bin gespannt auf Teil 6.

PS:
die letzte Expanse Staffel fand ich auch nicht so toll wie die davor. 
Das liegt aber wohl eher an der entsprechenden Buch Vorlage.


----------



## Struggy (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Könnte PCGH vielleicht aufhören, in den Überschriften überhaupt iiirgendwas über die Serie zu schreiben? Das versauts mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich. Ich gehe täglich auf die Seite, aber nicht, um so gespoilert zu werden.


----------



## dustyjerk (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> Orville geht erst nach der ersten Staffel richtig los und wird noch viel viel besser. Weniger Quatsch, mehr Philosophie und irre gute Action



Wäre ja allgemein sehr interessant, wenn Amazon nicht auf die Schnapsidee gekommen wäre nur Staffel 1 in Prime zu integrieren und für den Rest extra zu verlangen. Ich wüsste echt mal gern was die da rauchen... So gibt's echt nichts mit der Netflix-Konkurrenz...


----------



## Grestorn (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Amazon hat ein anderes Geschäftsmodell als Netflix, ganz einfach.


----------



## hazelol (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



dustyjerk schrieb:


> Wäre ja allgemein sehr interessant, wenn Amazon nicht auf die Schnapsidee gekommen wäre nur Staffel 1 in Prime zu integrieren und für den Rest extra zu verlangen. Ich wüsste echt mal gern was die da rauchen... So gibt's echt nichts mit der Netflix-Konkurrenz...



naja kann amazon ja machen wie die wollen, die serie ist ohnehin einfach nur müll und ich guck es aktuell auch nur weils sonst nix zu gucken gibt. die staffel hat schwach angefangen und ist bisher gleich schwach geblieben bzw schlechter geworden. hat nix mit star trek zu tun. naja vll gibt es ja noch ne dritte staffel discovery.


----------



## Research (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Es ist normaler Teil der Gesellschaft. Nichts besonderes. Warum muss man das denn überhaupt als etwas besonderes bemerken? Bemerkst Du, wenn ein Schauspieler rote Haare hat? Das ist jedenfalls deutlich seltener als schwul zu sein.
> 
> Laberst Du dann auch davon, dass rothaarige sich ja nur in den Vordergrund drängen wollen und dass er nur wegen "political correctness" mitspielen darf?



Weil es vorher nicht wichtig war.
Weil es jetzt nicht wichtig ist.

Star Treck hat sowas früher deutlich besser angegangen.
Siehe z.B. Odo, Data, 1. Direktive.

Lustig das du Rothaarige ansprichst, die tauscht, besonders Netfilx, gerne gegen, alles außer Rothaarige tauscht.


----------



## Citizenpete (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Seit Folge 2 oder 3 von Discovery schaue ich kein Bad-Robot-Trek mehr. Was man so hört, scheinen Fans von STD auch bei Picard auf ihre Kosten zu kommen. Ist die Bisexualität von 7of9 das Highlight der Staffel von Picard? Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an das Interview mit den Machern von STD erinnern, als diese sagten, der Welt zu zeigen, dass Klingonen zwei Penisse haben, mit denen sie auch noch urinieren können, sei vermutliche eine der wichtigsten "Messages" der ersten Staffel gewesen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Die sexuelle Orientierung von Seven ist völlig unwichtig.
Aber die Medien haben halt nichts anderes, mit denen sie Klicks generieren können.


----------



## bulli007 (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



raumich schrieb:


> Habe das Gefühl, das die eigentliche Story nicht so sehr in Fahrt kommt.


Ich habe jetzt 5 Teile gesehen und habe das Gefühl das ich bisher viel weniger als in einen Teil STNG gesehen/erlebt habe und das bei knapp 4 Stunden Film.......
Es wird mehr als in einen Politdramer gequatscht und ständig immer wieder alles seeeeeehhhhhrrrrrrr ausführlich und unnötig erklärt. 
Ich schwanke noch zwischen "muss weiterschauen" und "jetzt reicht es aber", habe aber langsam die Nase voll, da helfen die ganzen alten bekannten Charaktere nicht mehr.


----------



## bulli007 (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> Das einzige Star Trek was es noch gibt ist the Orville.



The Orville hat uns tatsächlich sehr überrascht und wir schauen uns das recht gerne an.
Im Gegensatz zu Picard fühlen sich die Folgen dort viel zu kurz an, was aber der neugier auf die nächsten Staffel keinen Abbruch tut.


----------



## WoFNuLL (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Innerhalb von 48 Stunden 6 Clickbait Beiträge bzw. Artikel mit Fragwürdiger Gestaltung der Artikel Titel .... 

Was ist denn hier los bei PCGH? ... gehen die Views auf die Page zurück? ... Gibts keine News die Ihr Lesenswert verpacken könnt? Muss mehr Werbeeinnahme Generiert werden?

Ich versteh es echt nicht hier wird immer mehr auf Bild Niveau gedrückt ... immer mehr Hörensagen Artikel ... und wenn die knapp werden kommen die Clickbait Keulen oder die Artikel wie diesen hier wo absichtlich über den Artikel Titel getriggert wird damit Leute den Scheiß angucken und die Kommentare spammen... 

Desweiteren mal ein Tipp: Spoilern darf man, es über den Artikel Titel ( auch in Andeutungsform ) zu tun  ist jedoch massiv daneben.

Ist sowas für eine Games / Hardware Seite nötig?


----------



## SenpaiiXD (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Ich finde die Serie erzwingt zu viel. Es soll bombastisch und groß sein, aber eigentlich ist alles klein und erzwungen. Die Hintergründe der Figuren sind vermutlich auf einem einzigen Din A 4 Blatt geschrieben und wurden viel zu eilig durchgepresst - besonders neu war dabei nichts, eher abgekupferte Problemchen aus anderen Serien.
"STAR TREK" existiert bisher nicht, weil Patrick Stewart "Booo, military stinks, no uniforms!" ausgerufen hat, und irgendwelche deppen von Machern ihm das abgekauft haben, usw.  Dann brauch ich aber auch nicht unbedingt eine Star Trek Serie basteln.. Der ganze alte Charm guter Dialoge und "Navaler flair" fehlen gänzlich.

Es gibt das fantasielose innere eines kleinen Raumschiffs zu sehen, es spielt Star Trek Musik für den Zuschauer und der Picard sagt "Volldampf voraus", obwohl er nicht mal das Kommando hat. Und auch sonst passt nichts so recht zu dem Nostalgie-Slogan, wie er da so erzwungen eingebaut wurde.

Und die Handlung wird durchgepeitscht während komische Erzählungen einen einschläfern - WOBEI DIESE eigentlich fesselnd spannend die ganze Problematik erklären sollten. .. und dann noch der Space Legolas mit seinem Schwert ......... autsch!

Ehrlich gesagt: wer kein hardcore Fanboy von Patrick Stewart ist kann die Show eigentlich nicht gut finden.

Über das Casting will ich diesmal gar nicht erst anfangen... Schauspiel liegt halt nicht allen die dafür bezahlt werden im Blut.


----------



## SenpaiiXD (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Achja: in Folge 1 hat mir schon übles geschwant, als Picard von einer Art "romulan awereness day "sprach


----------



## Grestorn (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



Research schrieb:


> Weil es vorher nicht wichtig war.
> Weil es jetzt nicht wichtig ist.


Es ist nicht wichtig, einen normalen Teil der Gesellschaft als etwas normales darzustellen?



Research schrieb:


> Star Treck hat sowas früher deutlich besser angegangen.
> Siehe z.B. Odo, Data, 1. Direktive.


Was ist "sowas"? Und leider hat StarTrek sexuelle Vielfalt früher gar nicht, bzw. sehr ungelenk angesprochen (z.B. der androgyne Love-Interest von Riker)

Da ist Orville um vieles besser, wobei mir die schon fast drüber sind und auch alles andere, als perfekt. Diese homosexuelle und extrem heterophobe Gesellschaft der Moclus geht mir ziemlich auf den Zeiger, auch wenn mir die Message der Produzenten schon klar ist. Sie ist aber zu sehr gezwungen und "up yours" als dass ich sie gut finden könnte.



Research schrieb:


> Lustig das du Rothaarige ansprichst, die tauscht, besonders Netfilx, gerne gegen, alles außer Rothaarige tauscht.


Der Satz macht grammatikalisch keinen Sinn. Ich kann ihm schlicht nicht entnehmen, was Du sagen willst.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Als ob TNG eine Lektion und Wandel in PC bräuchte. Lächerlich, das war immer ein Leuchtturm der Diversität, besserer Geselschaft und Intelligenz.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Für seine Zeit, ja. Die 80er und 90er waren ein ganz andere Zeit.

Und Du hast keinen Grund so aggressiv aufzutreten. Ich tu Dir nicht weh. Und sicher auch nicht TNG, nach all den Jahren immer noch das für mich wichtigste TV Ereignis.


----------



## facehugger (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Für meine Begriffe hat “Picard“ stark angefangen um schon in Folge 2 stark nachzulassen. 7 of 9 hat sich gut gehalten. Ich hoffe sehr, das Tempo und Spannungsbogen in den nächsten Episoden wieder anziehen...

Mir ist es übrigens piepegal, ob wer hetero, homo oder sonstwie interessiert ist. Solang das Ergebnis stimmt

Gruß


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Picard ist völlig abgehalftert und gescheitert, hält sich aber in seiner Selbstgerechtigkeit immer noch für den offiziellen intergalaktischen Moral-Prüf-Inspektor. Das könnte theoretisch die Grundlage für einen halbwegs brauchbaren Charakterentwicklungs-Plot darstellen, nervt aber de facto nur. Sowohl die anderen Charaktere, als auch mich, als Zuschauer. Ansonsten ist die Serie mittlerweile ja fast schon ein bisschen Firefly-esque. Müsste nur noch etwas dreckiger werden dafür.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Picard ist völlig abgehalftert und gescheitert, hält sich aber in seiner Selbstgerechtigkeit immer noch für den offiziellen intergalaktischen Moral-Prüf-Inspektor. Das könnte theoretisch die Grundlage für einen halbwegs brauchbaren Charakterentwicklungs-Plot darstellen, nervt aber de facto nur. Sowohl die anderen Charaktere, als auch mich, als Zuschauer. Ansonsten ist die Serie mittlerweile ja fast schon ein bisschen Firefly-esque. Müsste nur noch etwas dreckiger werden dafür.



Admiral Clancy, was machen Sie denn hier?


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Admiral Clancy, was machen Sie denn hier?



Ich habe es ziemlich gefeiert, wie Clancy Picard abgefrühstückt hat. Dabei soll mir bitte niemand nachsagen, ich hätte was gegen (TNG-) Picard. Einer meiner absoluten TV-Helden seit früher Kindheit!


----------



## Grestorn (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Du magst wohl weder Androiden noch Romulaner und scheinst auch kein Interesse daran zu haben, eine Verschörung aufzudecken...


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Für seine Zeit, ja. Die 80er und 90er waren ein ganz andere Zeit.
> 
> Und Du hast keinen Grund so aggressiv aufzutreten. Ich tu Dir nicht weh. Und sicher auch nicht TNG, nach all den Jahren immer noch das für mich wichtigste TV Ereignis.



Sorry lag mir total fern Dich persönlich anzugreifen. Mein Profilbild ist bisl zu aggressiv bei Leidenschaft.
Ich fühle mich um den Kern meiner Liebe zu der Serie betrogen und finde Utopie und Positivität gerade heute unheimlich wichtig und angebracht. 
Eine geldlose, dem degenerierenden Wettberwerb weitgehend entwachsene Gesellschaft war immer und nicht zuletzt durch TNG mein romantischer Traum und neben diversen Logikfehlern und falschen Schwerpunkten wird das Wichtigste von Start Trek von den neuen Machern respektlos misachtet und verspottet. Da tuts besonders weh wenn Fans mitziehen (überall, nicht nur hier).


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Du magst wohl weder Androiden noch Romulaner und scheinst auch kein Interesse daran zu haben, eine Verschörung aufzudecken...



Oh doch, Folgen wie z.B. "Wem gehört Data?" sind absolute Sternstunden () von Star Trek. Aber die aktuelle Serie hat nur noch wenig mit diesem Star Trek zu tun. Ich bin da bei FreiherrSeymore: Star Trek war in der westlichen Science Fiction lange die letzte Bastion eines positiven Zukunftsentwurfes, einer Utopie, im Gegensatz zum sich immer mehr breit machenden Dystopismus. Der in den meisten Fällen nicht mal mehr Ansatzpunkte liefern konnte/wollte, wie wir aus dem oft genug selbstgemachten Dilemma jemals wieder herauskommen sollen um etwas Besseres aufzubauen.

In "Picard" ist nun schon ziemlich viel von dem positiven Ausblick vor die Hunde gegangen, aber ausgerechnet der Namensgeber und vermeintliche Hoffnungsträger (moralisches Leuchtfeuer, als dass er in der Vergangenheit meist dargestellt wurde), versagt sowohl in der Serie, als auch für das Publikum (mindestens für diesen Teil des Publikums, der hier gerade diese Zeilen schreibt). Weil er mehr wie eine Persiflage auf sich selbst wirkt und auf alles, was er verkörpert (hat).

Aber das ist genau das, was ich von Anfang an befürchtet hatte, als bekannt wurde, dass die Serie "Picard" heißen und sich - oh wunder - um eben jene greise Sternenflottenlegende kreisen soll. Wie soll man, vor dem Hintergrund einer leider mittlerweile ganz anderen Fernsehkultur (Spiegel der Gesellschaft?) und einer enormen - und im Verhältnis zu ersterem oft sehr konträren - Erwartungshaltung seitens des Fandom, da etwas zusammenschustern, was allen gefällt?


----------



## P2063 (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



raumich schrieb:


> Wie kommt die Serie bei euch so an? Ich war nach der Folge 1 extrem begeistert und habe eine spannende, actionreiche Serie erwartet/erhofft aber von Folge zu Folge langweilt mich die Serie immer mehr.



also wenn du action wolltest war doch die 5. Folge vor allem gegen Ende genau das richtige?



Grestorn schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Es ist normaler Teil der Gesellschaft. Nichts besonderes. Warum muss man das denn überhaupt als etwas besonderes bemerken?





Grestorn schrieb:


> Es ist nicht wichtig, einen normalen Teil der Gesellschaft als etwas normales darzustellen?



Das Problem das ich sehe ist, dass es mittlerweile vollkommen zwanghaft überrepräsentiert wird. Wenn es für die Story oder Charaktere relevant ist finde ich es wunderbar das Thema aufzugreifen, Sense8 von den Wachowskis ist da ein gutes Beispiel, aber in einem Großteil der aktuellen Serien wirkt es einfach nur aufgesetzt und deplaziert weil man das aus irgendwelchen hippen Gründen drin haben muss (z.B. dieses vollkommen unötige "meine besten Freundinnen sind das dicke Klischeelesbenpärchen" aus der zweiten Staffel You). Die ich in meinem Freundeskreis so kenne binden das auch nicht jedem bei jeder Gelegenheit auf die Nase sondern sind ganz normale Leute.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Guckt das noch wer? Hab nach der 3. Folge aufgegeben, dieser "woke'e"  Bullshit (und nein, das ist jetzt nicht Überschrift-bezogen, diese Serie hat ganz andere Probleme als wer mit wem gerne Koitus hat) hat mit Star Trek noch weniger zu tun als JJs Filme, der hat wenigstens die Prime Timeline in Ruhe gelassen und den Kanon und die Welt nicht komplett ignoriert/zerstückelt ... von Picards Charakter mal ganz zu schweigen, Jean Luc hat die Art Altersdemenz und Jämmerlichkeit der auch Luke in Ep8 anheim gefallen zu sein scheint ...


----------



## Grestorn (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

@Ob4ru|3r

Dein Beitrag lässt ja tief blicken, wenn Dich "Woke" Themen (Woke - Wikipedia) so sehr stören. Da muss sich TNG ja fast schämen, Dich als Fan zu haben.


----------



## mmode7m8 (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Ich muss für die Serie eine Lanze brechen, sie ist durchwegs genial. Leute, was habt ihr euch erwartet? Einen Neuaufguss von TNG? Star Trek war unter anderem immer schon ein moralischer Fingerzeig, der aktuelle Geschehnisse aus unserer Realtität ansprach. Der Umgang der Föderation mit den Romulanern ist ein wichtiges Hauptthema, ein idealistischer Jean Luc Picard, der die eigentlichen Ideale der Föderation und der Sternenflotte hoch hält mit der Rettung möglichst vieler Romulaner auf eigene Faust, bevor die Föderation diese durch Picard halbwegs erzwungene, moralisch richtige Rettungsmission nach dem Android-Desaster auf dem Mars dann doch eingestampft hat und trotz bester Alternativvorschläge von Picard nichts mehr hören und unternehmen wollte zur Rettung der Romulaner. Die Serie spiegelt perfekt wieder, wie sich Menschen in einer unerwarteten Krise wider besseres Wissen und Gewissen anderen gegenüber verhalten. Außerdem hat man einen viel besseren Einblick in das (auch zivile) Leben Ende des 24. Jahrhunderts, dass sich nicht alles geändert hat (Leute wie Raffi oder Rios fröhnen Süchten - einfach menschlich, es gibt noch klassischen Weinbau mit Schädlingsbekämpfung, in Paris steht noch der Eiffelturm und viele alte Gebäude von Paris stehen auch noch.... Kapitalismus ist zwar auf der Erde und einigen anderen Welten der Föderation kein (großes) Thema mehr, aber wird von anderen Spezies (besonders natürlich auch Ferengi) und Individuen (wie Sevens skrupellose Bekannte mit dem eigenwilligen Namen) interplanetarisch gehegt und gepflegt. Die Brutalität Icheb gegenüber spiegelt leider die harte Realität wieder (es kann auch immer gute Freunde treffen, nicht nur unbekannte Redshirts..) und nur weil sich viele Völker so gut es geht die Maske der Friedfertigkeit bewahren können, muss das nicht dür andere Völker oder einzelne gierige, triebgesteuerte, skrupellose Individuen gelten, die mafiös-bestialisch-grausam andere für ihren eigenen egoistischen Vorteil brutalst leiden lassen. Picard zeigt mehr Nuancen des echten Lebens, gleichzeitig verteidigt er so gut es geht seine Ideale, die es immer wert sind , sie anzustreben und hochzuhalten: Menschlichkeit, mutig das Richtige zum Wohl möglichst vieler zu tun, usw... Die Serie hat mich bis jetzt absolut überzeugt, hab gar nicht soviele Daumen wie ich hochhalten möchte.... JJ. Trek war in meinen Augen eher leichte Unterhaltung, angelehnt an Star Trek, aber Picard IST Star Trek vom Feinsten. Gut durchdacht und mit weniger Scheuklappen. Bravo!!!!


----------



## P2063 (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Jean Luc hat die Art Altersdemenz und Jämmerlichkeit der auch Luke in Ep8 anheim gefallen zu sein scheint ...



Der Vergleich passt meiner Meinung nach so überhaupt nicht... Picard hält an seinen Idealen fest, während der Rest der Föderation sie aufgegeben zu haben scheint. Luke dagegen hat sich einfach nur mit seinem Schicksal abgefunden. In der gesamten EP8 geht es quasi nur um Verlust, während in Picard erst der "alte Sack" kommen muss damit die Dinge angepackt werden die schief laufen.


----------



## raumich (27. Februar 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Was soll das ganze also?


Das frage ich mich allerdings ganz generell.

Bei "uns" Heteros muß die sexuelle Präferenz ja auch nicht immer explizit thematisiert werden. Nur sobald es um Homosexualität geht, ist das ganze auf einmal Schlagzeilen wert. Daran sieht man leider, wie altertümlich und christlich, die Einstellung der Menschen immer noch ist.

Hätte der Hauptdarsteller Joel im Spiel "Last of Us" während einer romantischen Tanzszene eine Frau geküsst, dann wäre das mit keinem Wort in irgendeiner News aufgetaucht. Aber wenn Ellie, im zweiten Teil beim tanzen, plötzlich ein anderes Mädchen küsst, dann ist das die totale Revolution im Spielegenre.

Dabei zeigt es mir doch eher, wie unrevolutionär wir Menschen leider immer noch sind. Schade.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Picard ist völlig abgehalftert und gescheitert, hält sich aber in seiner Selbstgerechtigkeit immer noch für den offiziellen intergalaktischen Moral-Prüf-Inspektor.


Ok, der Serientitel legt es natürlich auch nahe aber Picard ist für mich leider mittlerweile auch eine Ego-Werkschau von Jean-Luc Picard. Die Serie könnte genauso gut "Grumpy Old Man in Outer Space" heißen, Die erste Folge fing actionreich und mysteriös an. War schnell geschnitten und von der Story her auch irgendwie modern und gefühlt anders. Mittlerweile geht es mir zu sehr nur um Picard und seine Vergangenheit. Neue Charaktere werden zwar eingeführt aber der Fokus liegt mir persönlich zu sehr bei Picard. Bei TNG war er nur einer von vielen, die in Summe eine gute Serie ergeben hatten. TNG ohne Data, Riker, Georgi , Crusher oder Worf wäre nur halb so gut gewesen. Ich hoffe echt, das Picard da noch die Kurve kriegt, bin aktuell aber nichtmal sicher, ob ich noch länger drauf warten will.


----------



## Grestorn (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



raumich schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich allerdings ganz generell.
> 
> Bei "uns" Heteros muß die sexuelle Präferenz ja auch nicht immer explizit thematisiert werden. Nur sobald es um Homosexualität geht, ist das ganze auf einmal Schlagzeilen wert. Daran sieht man leider, wie altertümlich und christlich, die Einstellung der Menschen immer noch ist.



Ich habe den Artikel ja nicht mit "ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?" überschrieben, das hat (vermutlich) ein Heterosexueller getan.

Heterosexuelle Beziehungen sind permanent in der Öffentlichkeit, obwohl sie "nur" rund 95% aller Beziehungen abdecken. Es sollte eigentlich auch einen Heterosexuellen nicht stören, wenn 5% der dargestellten Beziehungen homo sind. Wenn "ihr" Euch nicht daran reiben würdet (und mit solchen unsäglichen Artikelüberschriften den Finger drauf legt), dann müsste man auch nicht darüber diskutieren. 

Es liegt also am Ende nur an "Euch" Heteros. Wenn ihr genervt seid, dann ist das Eure eigene Schuld!


----------



## SenpaiiXD (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Du magst wohl weder Androiden noch Romulaner und scheinst auch kein Interesse daran zu haben, eine Verschörung aufzudecken...



apropo Verschwörung..  WANN gibt es die mal nicht, seit einem der neuen TNG Filme? Wie einfach unterwandert man eigentlich die/den Sternenflottengeheimdienst-Chefposten?



raumich schrieb:


> Bei "uns" Heteros muß die sexuelle Präferenz ja auch nicht immer explizit thematisiert werden. Nur sobald es um Homosexualität geht, ist das ganze auf einmal Schlagzeilen wert. Daran sieht man leider, wie altertümlich und christlich, die Einstellung der Menschen immer noch ist.


Das Problem ist das Hollywood diese Themen absichtlich jedem aufzwängt, um einen Kampf gegen alte Cliches zu führen. ICH finde jedoch das ich als Zuschauer ABSOLUT das Recht habe zu bestimmen OB und IN WELCHEM UMFANG ich mir diese reinziehen will. BZW das Produkt für das man bezahlt ******** zu finden - ja auch deswegen!

Ich finde weiterhin, dass Koitus eine VIEL zu große Rolle spielt in Picard und das auffällig oft in neuen Serien nur noch der Koitus zwischen zwei Männern (viel zu) explizit zu sehen ist. 
Die (rhetorische) Frage ist: für welches Publikum wird das gemacht?  J.J. Assbrahams hat Sulu zum schwulen umgeschrieben - George Takei war dagegen. Im aufbrausenden Journalismus von woke vorkämpfer(innen) muss jeder neue Regisseur angst haben, wenn er jetzt die übertriebene Darstellung von Schwulen weg lässt, weil er sonst als Schwulenfeind bezeichnet wird.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Es liegt also am Ende nur an "Euch" Heteros. Wenn ihr genervt seid, dann ist das Eure eigene Schuld!


 als Zuschauer habe ich durchaus das Recht genervt zu sein, von schwulem Männer-sex.. (Von sexszenen generell wenn einer das will) besonders wenn der ausgleichende Frauen-Sex so prüde verschwiegen wird!


----------



## Grestorn (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Finde ich auch, dass mir ständig der Koitus zwischen Mann und Frau aufgezwungen wird. Widerlich, wirklich...

(Sarkasmus Tags bei Bedarf dazu denken).

Was ist denn so schlimm daran, zwei Männer zu sehen, die sich küssen? Oder wenn man annehmen kann, dass der eine gerade den anderen vögelt (explizit sehen tut man das ja eh nie...)? Ehrlich gemeinte Frage, auch wenn sie im Kontext von ST: Picard sich gar nicht stellt, weil es da so oder so keine Sex-Szenen gibt, und schon gar keine zwischen Schwulen.



SenpaiiXD schrieb:


> als Zuschauer habe ich durchaus das Recht genervt zu sein, von schwulem  Männer-sex.. (Von sexszenen generell wenn einer das will) besonders  wenn der ausgleichende Frauen-Sex so prüde verschwiegen wird!



Oh, dieses Klischee... Natürlich stehen Hetero Männer voll darauf, Lesben beim Sex zuzusehen... Oh Mann. Werd erwachsen, Junge! Du solltest Dein Verhältnis zu Sex mal entspannen. Sex Szenen im Film sind nicht dazu da, Dich zu erregen, sondern ein bestimmtes Handlungselement darzulegen. Wenn Du Pornos sehen willst, dann hol sie Dir an anderer Stelle!


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Finde ich auch, dass mir ständig der Koitus zwischen Mann und Frau aufgezwungen wird. Widerlich, wirklich...



Und wenn sie dann fertig sind, geht die Bettdecke beim Mann bis zum Bauchnabel und bei der Frau bis zum Hals.


----------



## mathal84 (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

total egal ob da 2 Frauen was hatten oder nicht, warum muss man hier nen Slasher machen? Warum lässt man ein Mitglied der Voyager so dahingehen? ich weiß schon, bla bla ist nicht mehr tng, ist alles düster... passt scho - aber was sollte das? dann noch der alte Mann mit seinem Faschingskostüm und schlechtem Dialekt, haha lustig? Als er dann die halbe Folge noch die umgedrehte Klappe auf dem Kopf hatte... was soll der Scheiß?  ich werde es nicht mehr weiter anschauen um noch ein paar Reste der alten Star Trek - Welt beizubehalten, das ist einfach nur noch Rotz, GoT im Weltraum ohne Hirn.

Die Erklärung mit den Androiden aus einzelnen Molekülen von Data war schon mau, dass plötzlich überall Androiden rumrennen kurz nach Nemesis (was ist mit all den Hologrammen, da war doch schon ansatzweise eine Erklärung in Voyager gegeben, warum jetzt Droiden herzaubern? aja der Plott verlangt es..


ey ich bin echt bedient -.-


----------



## Mahoy (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn sie dann fertig sind, geht die Bettdecke beim Mann bis zum Bauchnabel und bei der Frau bis zum Hals.



... oder sie haben in Unterwäsche kopuliert und auch geschlafen bzw. sie hat beim Aufstehen plötzlich sein Hemd an. Zumindest im Free-TV.

Aber mal zurück zum Thema: Bis einschließlich VOY wurde Sexualität in Start Trek nicht dediziert thematisiert. Klar, ein paar Charaktere hatten Love Interests und Techtelmechtel, aber die sagen eigentlich nur aus, dass die jeweiligen Charaktere auf das Geschlecht der gezeigten Liaison stehen - nicht aber, dass das andere Geschlecht keine Option (gewesen) wäre, hätte der damals geltende Code für Vorabendserien das erlaubt.

Es wurde jedoch bereits in DS9 ausdrücklich thematisiert, dass beispielsweise die Trill ihre Sexualität nach den Präferenzen des Wirtskörpers ausrichten, obwohl sie alle Erinnerungen und Angewohnheiten früherer Verbindungen behalten. Sprich, die Trill sind grundsätzlich polysexuell (falls es Wirte mit mehr als zwei Geschlechtern geben sollte).

Warum sollte ausgerechnet eine ehemalige Borgdrohne, die einerseits durch ihre damalige Verbindung zum Kollektiv nun wirklich etliche Lebensformen und Konzepte kennen sollte und als Individuum die Phase, in der man sich sexuell orientiert, komplett übersprungen hat, nicht bisexuell sein können? Als wir Seven zuletzt gesehen haben, hat sie ihre Sexualität - soweit es Serien im Allgemeinen und Star Trek im Speziellen damals zuließen - gerade erst erforscht. Aus punktueller Schwärmerei für Chakotay und angedeuteter Knutscherei mit Ensign Kim zu schließen, sie wäre ursprünglich hetero gewesen, halte ich für ... gewagt.
Sie ist steht jetzt offenbar (auch) auf Frauen und damit hat sich's.

Wenn dadurch ein paar Spätpubertierende ihre Seven-Wichsvorlage von der Wand abhängen müssen oder gar Homophobe getriggert werden, ist das eher das Sahnehäubchen: Da unterscheidet sich, wer Star Trek tatsächlich verstanden hat oder wer damals wie heute nur dem Fanservice hinterher hechelt.


----------



## P2063 (28. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



mathal84 schrieb:


> Die Erklärung mit den Androiden aus einzelnen Molekülen von Data war schon mau, dass plötzlich überall Androiden rumrennen kurz nach Nemesis (was ist mit all den Hologrammen, da war doch schon ansatzweise eine Erklärung in Voyager gegeben, warum jetzt Droiden herzaubern? aja der Plott verlangt es..



Androiden und Hologramme haben vollkommen unterschiedliche Einsatzzwecke. Die Marsandroiden sind vermutlich einfach nur billige Arbeitskräfte, so wie heute in jeder Produktionsstraße Roboter stehen. Ein MHN ist vermutlich auch viel komplexer in der Programmierung und braucht einen viel größeren Datenbankzugriff bzw mehr Rechenleistung, vom nötigen Hologitter bzw portablen Emitter mal ganz abgesehen. Für etwas wo eine simple Drehbank reicht stellst du doch auch keine 5 Achsen CNC hin.

Und zwischen den Androiden selbst gibt es ja auch noch mal massive Unterschiede, Dahj/Soji sind ja äußerlich nicht von einem Menschen zu unterscheiden (quasi das Ideal das Data immer erreichen wollte) während die Marsandroiden den simpelsten Flachwitz nicht kapieren.


----------



## Terracresta (28. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Irgendwie nervt es gewaltig, dass in jedem Film und jeder Serie die Sexualität bestimmter Charaktere thematisiert werden muss. Gehts nicht mal ohne oder ist das "Sex sells", da Menschen triebgesteuerter sind, als es viele gern zugeben würden und einfach nicht 30 Minuten ohne Gedanken an Sex verbringen können? Und natürlich muss Leuten noch immer gezeigt werden, dass es neben Hetero noch was anderes gibt, da dies ja ein brandneues Konzept ist...


----------



## Mahoy (28. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



Terracresta schrieb:


> Irgendwie nervt es gewaltig, dass in jedem Film und jeder Serie die Sexualität bestimmter Charaktere thematisiert werden muss. Gehts nicht mal ohne oder ist das "Sex sells", da Menschen triebgesteuerter sind, als es viele gern zugeben würden und einfach nicht 30 Minuten ohne Gedanken an Sex verbringen können? Und natürlich muss Leuten noch immer gezeigt werden, dass es neben Hetero noch was anderes gibt, da dies ja ein brandneues Konzept ist...



Zuerst wurde in Serien die Heterosexualität der männlichen Charaktere thematisiert - nur um zu zeigen, dass es "ganze Kerle" (TM) sind und ohne sonstige Anknüpfungspunkte zur oder Relevanz für die Handlung.

Ende der 80er / Anfang der 90er begann die Zeit, in der auch Frauen den Lead einer Serie hatten. Jetzt duften auch weibliche Charaktere mit irrelevanten männlichen Nebenfiguren rummachen, die ebenfalls oft schon in der selben Episode wieder verschwanden, in der sie aufgetaucht waren - wenn nicht, dann allerspätestens in der übernächsten.

Und erst heute, wo ebenso irrelevant Frauen mit Frauen und Männern mit Männern rummachen, kommen Leute aus dem Mustopf und stellen überrascht fest, dass in Serien oft irrelevant Sexualität thematisiert wird? - Nachtigall, ick hör dir trapsen ...


----------



## Grestorn (28. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Nachtigall, ick hör dir trapsen ...



Aber so was von. Genau das hab ich auch gedacht, ich hab mich nur zurückgehalten, ich hab schon genügend genervt hier im Thread mit meinem Homophobie-Bashing... Aber danke dafür, Du sprichst mir absolut aus der Seele!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (28. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> @Ob4ru|3r
> 
> Dein Beitrag lässt ja tief blicken, wenn Dich "Woke" Themen (Woke - Wikipedia) so sehr stören. Da muss sich TNG ja fast schämen, Dich als Fan zu haben.



Ähh ... nö, tatsächlich bin ich klassischer Trek Fan, und genau darum mag ich diesen modernen "Woke"- Bullshit mal so überhaupt gar nicht. TNG war über dieses einseitige politische Gebashe weit erhaben, darum nehme ich daran ja so großen Anstoss. 

Wer aufgepasst hat in den Trek Serien der 90er dürfte eigentlich mitbekommen haben, wie die Zukunft der Menschheit so aussieht: Golden; quasi eine Utopie. Das wird oftmals in den Serien und auf den Filmen angesprochen. 

Es gibt kein Geld mehr; die nahezu endlos vorhandene Energie und die Replikationstechnologie haben materielle Bedürfnisse und Mängel quasi abgeschafft, statt persönlicher Bereicherung arbeiten die Menschen auf höhere Ziele und Verwirklichung und mehr Wissen hin. Armut, Krankheite, Krieg, all dies ist zumindest innerhalb der Föderation - mehr oder minder angeführt von den Menschen und deren Planeten - quasi Vergangenheit. Selbiges gilt für Diskrimierung, Rassimus, religiöse Konflikte - alles Vergangenheit (Gibt da 'ne TOS Folge, wo Uhura von Abe Lincoln als Negro bezeichnet wird und diese daran nicht mal Anstoss nimmt weil das Konzept des Rassismus gegen Schwarze schon so überkommen ist, dass diese mit dem Wort nichtmal was anfangen kann, anschliessend entschuldigt sich Abe dafür, dass er so einen herablassenden, altertümlichen Begriff verwendet hat, und Uhura zuckt nur mit den Schultern weil es den Begriff schon 80 Jahre vor TNG nichtmal mehr im Sprachgebrauch zu geben scheint - so weit war die Menscheit da schon; wie gesagt: Gelebte Utopie ... und TOS wurde in den 60ern gemacht, wo die Alltagsdiskriminierung Standard war, Star Trek war immer schon progressiver, positiver Tabubruch und Vorrausdenken, "woke" ist da aber was völlig anderes unverfolgt eine eher negative politische Agenda) . Die Föderation als Zukunftsvision ist schon fast zu sauber und perfekt um wahr sein zu können, was zuweilen vor allem innerhalb von Deep Space Nine oft thematisiert sind, wo die Ideale der Föderation auf das um sie umgebende Universum prallen die diesen Idealismus nicht so ganz teilen, und auch innerhalb der Föderation hier und da der Lack etwas bröckelt und u.a. der militärische Arm der Sternenflotte und des Geheimdienstes sich nicht immer so verhält wie es das eigene Ideal vorgibt, die Folge mit dem inszenierten Teerorangirff auf die Erde wäre da so ein Fall, wo ein paar hohe Offiziere striktere Kontrolle durch das Militär und Notmaßnahmen durchsetzen wollte im Krieg mit dem Dominion (was aber an standhaften Offizieren scheiterte, die heraus stellten, das man das Paradies nicht dadurch beschützt indem man es selber einschränkt und damit selber abschafft). Es wurden immer Schattenseiten beleuchtet, aber letztlich war die Föderation und die Protagonisten der Serie am Ende immer ihren eigenen höchsten Ansprüchen treu und standhaft. 

Und jetzt? Timeskip um ~20 Jahre: Die Föderation ist eine xenophobe, isolationistische Militärbürokratie, die vor lauter Verbitterung die Romulaner hat vor die Hunde gehen lassen in der Stunde der Not ... bitte was?! Die selbe Föderation, die einem quasi sterbenden klingonischen Imperium einen ausgleichenden Frieden mit den Kithomer-Verträgen unterbreitete statt diese einfach militärisch in die Knie zu zwingen? Die selbe Föderation, die die Cardassianische Union nach zwei (!) Kriegen innerhalb von einem Jahrzehnt - einer davon war der Dominion-Krieg, der quasi am Ende genozidale Formen gegen die Föderation annahm - nicht nur nicht in Schutt und Asche legte, sondern nach dem Waffenstillstand sogar noch Nahrungs- und Wiederaufbau-Hilfe anbot? Warum?!? Ich sag dir, warum: 

"Woke'es Drehbuchgeschreibsel". Was meine ich damit? Nun, in der Trump Ära ist s nur logisch, dass die Space-USA (die Föderation) den heimatlosen Space-Mexikanern (Romulaner) die Hilfe und Einreise verwehrt und diese auf Ghetto-Planeten dahin vergietieren lässt, und nur unser guter Cp.t Picard und seine hoch-diverse Crew dagegen aufbegehrt um der hilflosen Minderheit zu helfen. Picard hat sogar eine persönliche Beziehung zu den armen Ro-Mexis, 'n paar von den Illegalen (vormals beim Tal-Shiar, dem romulanischen Geheimdienst, kek) schrubben bei ihm zu Hause ja jetzt die Klos ... sry, kümmenr sich um das Weingut. Sry, aber das ist so platter Bullshit dass ich am liebsten kotzen möchte. Das mag für "moderne" Serienzuschauer, denen das Trek der 90er abhanden gekommen ist funktionieren, als Trekkie dreht sich mir da der Magen um. SCheinbar gibts jetzt auch wieder Armut und Obdachlosigkeit, ebenso Drogenmissbrauch, wenn man sich Picards späetere Crew mal so anschaut ... irgendwas ist da scheinbar arg schief gelaufen innerhalb der Föderation in den letzten 2 Jahrzehnten ...

Nicht nur wird hier der Grundcharakter der Föderation aufs Übelste unterlaufen, es wird auch jahrzehntelanger Kanon aus dem Fenster geworfen und schlichtweg ignoriert. "Romulanisches Sternenimperium" - klingelt da was? Die Romulaner sind mehr als nur das Zwillingsplaneten-System Romulus und Remus gewesen; auch wenn die Lore-Quellen und semi-offizielle Karten da schwanken, aber das Romulanische Sternenimperium war ~in etwa so groß wie das Klingonische Reich, also zu Picards Zeiten in etwa ~ein Drittel der Föderationsraums, was mindestens dutzende bewohnte Planeten bdeutet, eher in die Hunderte; mit einer Flotte die in ihrer Stärke der Föderation die Notwendigkeit einer neutralen Zone als Pufferzone gegen künftige territoriale Reibereien abzwang; mit einer Technologie auf Augenhöhe mit der Föderation. Dieser scharfe Widersacher der Föderation ist jetzt also zu Space-Refugees verkommen, nachdem ein einzelnes (wenn auch das Haupt-)Sternensystem in einer scheinbar völlig überraschenden Supernova (hier sieht man wieder, wie viele F*cks die aktuellen Schreiber hier dem Science Part in SciFi einräumen, denn so ne Nova baut sich über Jahrhundertmillionen Jahre auf, Stichwort Roter Riese ...) verglüht?! Wow. Dagegen wirken die Star Wars Sequells ja sogar durchdachter und in sich stimmiger. 

Überhaupt die Lore-Brüche, ein Kapitel für sich; angefangen, dass die Utopia Planetia Schiffswerften des Mars jetzt scheinbar gelandet sind und statt im Orbit auf der Oberfläche sind (k ...), auf einmal gibt's sehr viel weiter entwickeltes künstliches Leben als Data, obwohl Data die Meisterleistung der Ausnahmegenies Soong ist dem selbst die Borg Probleme haben nachzueifern oder sein positronisches Gehirn zu knacken, und und und ... haben die Schreiber eigentlich mal die Serien geschaut?! Kann doch nicht sein, dass ich ~10 Jahre nach dem letzten Mal schauen der Serien da drin noch fitter bin als Leute, die dafür bezahlt werden das zu wissen.

Über den armen Jean Luc selber könnte ich ein ganzes Buch schreiben, aber hier muss reichen zu sagen, dass der Picard der TNG-Serie die Dinge nicht so aus dem Ruder hätte laufen lassen und sich ala Luke ins Exil zurück gezogen hätte als grumpy old man ... und nun darf er als gebrochener, gescheiterter alter Mann jede Folge von einem neuen Strong Female Character™ gesagt bekommen, was er für ein Vesager ist und an allem Schuld ist, was die böse, korrupte Föderation so alles versäumt hat zu machen .... also genau das, was ich mir als Trekkie als abschleissende Fortsetzung für TNG immer gewünscht habe zu sehen. 

Ich geh dann mal in 'ne Ecke und heule, während ich auf meine Kurtzman-Voodoo-Puppe einsteche in der Hoffnung den Mann dadurch davon abzuhalten Star Trek noch weiter zu schänden als er es ohnehin schon gemacht hat ....


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Folge 6 mit altem Gegner, ehemaliger Hauptcharakter plötzlich bisexuell?*

Was freue ich mich schon auf die nächste Folge welche ich mir gleich angucken werde.


----------

